# Artist Residencies or Internships, help!!!!!!!



## DavidJMorris (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, I have posted here once before, it was a very long time ago. I am in the dreaded long distance relationship situation, and the "m" word has been talked about, but we're not really ready yet. I am an English Citizen and she is a US Citizen, Julia (my girlfriend) spent 5 years in England, and was at University here, so it was time for her to go back home to have some much needed time with her family. I now have the unenviable task of trying to find employment in the States. I have been looking for ages and I'm not having much luck. I understand that the laws are there to keep me out, but there must be some way in order for me to get in.

I have a degree in Art, and I am a practicing artist, and have had a few shows here in England. I also have experience working in museums, particularly, the Royal Armouries in Leeds. I have spent a year working in their Archival department, and I think this might be the way to get in. i have been looking at internships but have had no joy, I have also emailed many places about employment, but they seem to be very reluctant to go through the process of bringing in a foreign international.

We are finding it hard being apart, and I really want to be there, but I'm starting to loose hope. Do you think it is possible for me to get there?

I really need help and advice.

David


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

To qualify for an internship you have to be enrolled in a UK university.
Let's be realistic - a year in an archive does not make you a sought after specialist worth sponsoring a visa for.
Why do you not go the easy route and make an honest woman out of your girl?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

DavidJMorris said:


> Do you think it is possible for me to get there?


Yes -- marry her.


----------



## DavidJMorris (Aug 16, 2009)

It is the easy option, we're just not really ready for it. I can get an internship because I am a recent graduate, bu it has to be with a major museum as they are more than likely to sponsor a foreign national. I know my experience doesn't make me into a excellant candidate.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

DavidJMorris said:


> It is the easy option, we're just not really ready for it. I can get an internship because I am a recent graduate, bu it has to be with a major museum as they are more than likely to sponsor a foreign national. I know my experience doesn't make me into a excellant candidate.


Then you are out of luck. Since you aren't in a highly sought after field, where a potential employer would wish to sponsor you to work in the US, you aren't going to get an internship in the US or anything else related to a work visa. Your only shot is to try to get in as a spouse. Sorry. Even then, that doesn't necessarily mean you get to look for work in the US.


----------



## DavidJMorris (Aug 16, 2009)

Well you all seem to be confirming what I have feared. I have been doing research for a long time. I am eligible for an internship, just highly unlikely to get one. From looking further, due to my art background, and previous history, it looks like a residency is the way to go. I am more likely to get one of them, than I am to get an internship. Artist residencies seem to be a grey area, but it does come under a certain type of visa, I just don't know what.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DavidJMorris said:


> Well you all seem to be confirming what I have feared. I have been doing research for a long time. I am eligible for an internship, just highly unlikely to get one. From looking further, due to my art background, and previous history, it looks like a residency is the way to go. I am more likely to get one of them, than I am to get an internship. Artist residencies seem to be a grey area, but it does come under a certain type of visa, I just don't know what.


What do you consider an artist residency?
I do not see much on the horizon with O visas as you are neihter internationally recognized, work with a reciprocal exchange program or have a culturally unique program.


----------



## DavidJMorris (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been intouch with several organizations that have had English artists take part in their residencies, none of which have been world renowned, so it must be possible. It is possible that they are an exchange based residency, I am not sure. Is university a viable option? I mean to do a masters degree.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

DavidJMorris said:


> I have been intouch with several organizations that have had English artists take part in their residencies, none of which have been world renowned, so it must be possible. It is possible that they are an exchange based residency, I am not sure. Is university a viable option? I mean to do a masters degree.


Nah mate marry her or you aint getting in.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

DavidJMorris said:


> I have been intouch with several organizations that have had English artists take part in their residencies, none of which have been world renowned, so it must be possible. It is possible that they are an exchange based residency, I am not sure. Is university a viable option? I mean to do a masters degree.


The problem you're running into is that most organizations are facing huge budget cuts just now, based on the dismal economy. Exchanges and residencies are usually the first "frills" to go, though understandably many organizations are loathe to admit this.

You could go the university route, though that's an expensive way to go. You pretty much have to have the tuition fees up front and your ability to work while in the US is limited to "pocket money" jobs, usually on campus. But if you've got the means to do this, it's probably your best shot until and unless you decide you want to get married.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DavidJMorris said:


> I have been intouch with several organizations that have had English artists take part in their residencies, none of which have been world renowned, so it must be possible. It is possible that they are an exchange based residency, I am not sure. Is university a viable option? I mean to do a masters degree.




Back to my question - what do you mean by "take part in their residencies"?


----------



## DavidJMorris (Aug 16, 2009)

Well that would assume you know what an artist residency is. I'll explain just in case. Art organizations through out the world offer a residency. This is where you go and take part in a project, based in what ever country. They supply you with a working space as well as facilities. They also support you with lectures, seminars and even exhibitions. Sorry is that sounds rude, I don't mean it to, just not sure how much you know about them. I have been in contact with one, but they do not sponsor ou for a visa, they only supply a letter or reccomendatik , so it seems that would not work


----------

